
The HEY stack - danso
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1275901955995385856
======
Aduket
I think you ruined the thread by submitting so short. You should have enlisted
some of this :

The HEY stack: \- Vanilla Ruby on Rails on the backend, running on edge \-
Stimulus, Turbolinks, Trix + NEW MAGIC on the front end \- MySQL for DB
(Vitess for sharding) \- Redis for short-lived data + caching \- ElasticSearch
for indexing \- AWS/K8S

